# Favorite book series?



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

What is your favorite book series?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Philip Marlowe_ -- Chandler.
_Lew Archer_ -- Ross MacDonald.
_Stainless Steel Rat_ -- Harry Harrison.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Easy for me: Roger Zelazny's original "Amber" series (_Nine Princes in Amber_, _The Guns of Avalon_, _The Hand of Oberon_, _Sign of the Unicorn_, and _The Courts of Chaos_). Unfortunately, as with the vast majority of his work, they have not been enKindled.

For something you can (legally) get on your Kindle, my next choice would be the "City Watch" story arc of Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" books (_Guards! Guards!, Men at Arms, Feet of Clay, Jingo, The Fifth Elephant, Night Watch, Thud!,_ and _Snuff_)


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

I am looking for series available on kindle


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you asking our favorites because you are looking for something new to try?

What genre do you like to read in if so?

I have numerous favorites in all sorts of genres.

I love the In Death Series by J.D. Robb
The Night Huntress Series by Jeanine Frost
The Stephanie Plum Series by Janet Evanovich
Delirium Series by Lauren Oliver
Outlander Series by Diana Gabaldon
Kate Daniels Series by Ilona Andrews
Mercy Thompson Series by Patricia Briggs
Lady Julia Grey Series by Deanna Raybourn
Fool's Gold Series by Susan Mallery
Immortal Instruments Series and Spin Off Series by Cassandra Clare
The Chicagoland Vampire Series by Chloe Neill
Frost Academy Series by Jennifer Estep

I could go on and on. 

These are all series that I automatically buy as soon as a new release is out even if I haven't read the last book in the series.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

That is very easy for me:

Vince Flynn - Mitch Rapp (fighter against terrorists,  extraordinaire...)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

The Discworld Series.


----------



## dalton_wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

Lord of the Rings(I know, too easy)

The Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams

The Belgariad by David Eddings

the Vlad Taltos series by Steven Brust

the Jack Ryan books by Tom Clancy


Forgot a few:

Harry Potter

Gardians of the Flame (which I'd read 3 or 4 times in a row, but haven't read in maybe 20 years now)

The Chronicles of Prydain by Fflewder Fflam(A Fflam! A Fflam!), I mean Lloyd Alexander


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

R. A. Salvatore's long running Forgotten Realms series with Drizzt Do'Urden and friends.

LOTR (hobbit, silmarillion etc.).

Harry Potter.

Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

A Song of Ice and Fire - George RR Martin
Dresden Files - Jim Butcher
Codex Aleria - Jim Butcher
Night Angel Trilogy (do trilogies count as series?) - name escapes me at the moment

Actually not sure the last one is on Kindle, but worth checking out anyway

For an easier read:
Skullduggery Pleasant (technically a young adults book series, but worth a read)

Hmm - I probably should read things other than Fantasy....


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Corean Chronicles -- Modesitt Jr., L. E. 
Soldier of the Legion -- Thomas, Marshall S. 
In Her Name -- Hicks, Michael R. 

To Start....


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Malazan Books of the Fallen series : Steven Erickson
Cemetery of Forgotten Books: Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

For whatever reason, I don't read book series very often, but I would suggest, if you are a sci-fi or thriller fan:

The _Relic_ series, by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child: still some of the spookiest, most atmospheric techno-thrillers I've read.
The Thrawn Trilogy, by Timothy Zahn, which has my vote of the three Star Wars books that should be adapted into Episodes 7, 8, and 9, respectively. Start with _Heir to the Empire_.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Harry Potter series (of course.)
Lady Gray series by Deanna Raybourn (victorian mystery/some romance.)
The Assassins trilogy by Robin Hobb (I think it's actually called the Farseer series, but all three books have the word 'assassin' in the title.)
George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series (I'm in book three and _cannot put it down._)
Stephanie Pintoff's series with Detective Simon Ziele --The Shadow of Gotham, A Curtain Falls, Secret of the White Rose -- early 20th century NYC police procedurels a la Caleb Carr.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

lvhiggins said:


> George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series (I'm in book three and _cannot put it down._)


Yep, I know what you mean - imagine my disappointment when I have finished Book 6 and now have to wait for him to write more!


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

Harry Potter, always and forever, haha


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

In Death series by J D Robb
Night Huntress series by Jeaniene Frost


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Matthew Shardlake mysteries by C.J. Sansom


----------



## Gayle Miller (Sep 22, 2012)

Harry Potter 

The House of Night 

Homer's Illiad and Odyssey


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A single favorite series is difficult to pick. Based on the numbers of times I've read and re-read different series, I'd have to say Katherine Kurtz's _Deryni_ novels are probably my favorite follow in close second and third by Anne Rice's _Vampir_e novels and harry Turtledove's _Videssos_ novels.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorites are:

the Travis McGee series by John D. MacDonald, the In Death series by J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts), the Mary Russell series by Laurie R. King and the Sharon McCone series by Marcia Muller.

There are many others I enjoy, of course, but these are the ones I constantly go back to over and over.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I will always go back to the Darkover series by Marian Zimmer-Bradley. I have almost a compulsion to re-read it every 3-5 years. Have worn out about 3 copies of each book over the 30+ years since I found the series.

(ok I used to reread them MUCH more often. It was the ONLY series I took to Japan for our 3 year stay.)


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't count how many times I've read LOTR.
Assimov's Robot and Foundation series.
David Weber's Starfire and Safehold series are fantastic.
Moorcock's Hawkmoon and Elric of Melniboné of course.
Dragonlance Chronicles and Legends
The first two Thomas Covenant series
Belgariad for a fun easy reading series.
Edmond Hamilton's Starwolf series has that old star adventure "yarn" feel.

I'll stop now. ha


----------



## Novel1 (Sep 16, 2012)

My favorite genre is mystery, so I would have to say Sherlock Holmes, by Conan Doyle, Travis McGee, by John D. MacDonald, Lew Archer, by Ross MacDonald. I don't go out of my way to read series books. It's just as satisfying if I find an author I like who has written a number of novels with somewhat similar plots or characters. You just don't want the stories to end, and with some authors, it feels like a continuing series even if it isn't.

Gregory Eaves


----------



## Joseph Mancia (Sep 23, 2012)

I really enjoyed the Feast (The Human Herd Series) by Tiffany Dow. it's an interesting read and bring one to wonder if such a scenario could ever happen.


~Joseph


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

The Dark Tower - Stephen King
The Jade Owl - Edward C. Patterson
Ender Series - Orson Scott Card
Emberverse Series - S.M. Stirling


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

The Black Jewels by Anne Bishop
Dragonriders of Pern by Anne McCaffrey (not the ones by her son though)
Darkover by Marion Zimmer Bradley
Kushiel's Dart by Jacquline Carrey
In Her Blood by Michael Hicks
Harry Potter


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, as a kid it was The Black Stallion

Now - Takeshi Kovacs by Richard K. Morgan

My, my my - how times have changed!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

"Conversations With God" by Neale Donald Walsch.
Gripping.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks!!!!'


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Rowling's Harry Potter
Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire
Small's O'Malley Saga
Herbert's original Dune and maybe the prelude trilogy his son and Kevin Anderson did. 
Auel's Earth's Children until the disaster that started with Shelters of Stone. 
Rice's Vampire Chronicles and all related books except for Merrick or anything to do with the Mayfair witches.
Rice's erotic trilogy Sleeping Beauty 
The Sookie Stackhouse novels up until the silly fairy war
And how could I forget Jakes' North & South.

I'll read these favs repeatedly and never be bored.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Anne McCaffrey's Dragon books are an all-time favorite.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next series (The Eyre Affair, Lost in a Good Book, The Well of Lost Plots, Something Rotten)


----------



## Troy Jackson (Sep 7, 2012)

The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan
Anything by David Eddings
Anything by JRR Tolkein


----------



## Devin Smyth Author (Sep 14, 2012)

HIS DARK MATERIALS series by Philip Pullman--it has some similarities to Harry Potter but offers more philosophical depth and commentary on current events.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

The Chtorr series from the eighties by David Gerrold

There were four originally
A Matter for Men 1983
A Day for Damnation 1985
A Rage for Revenge 1989
A Season for Slaughter 1993
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_War_Against_the_Chtorr
Three new books have been suggested for nearly a decade now but still no word

Still..... the original four are the most unique and thought provoking sci fi of its kind at the time and is still today heads and tails above nearly anything being written today (In my opinion)

The paperbacks for the original four CAN be found but you need to invest some time doing so though it is very much worth the effort to find them and read them


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I love series.  Here's a few I enjoy...

Catherine Coulter's FBI Series
John Sandford's Prey Series
Faye Kellerman's Peter Decker Series
Iris JoHansen's Even Duncan Series
J. D. Robb's In Death Series
James Lee Burke's Dave Robicheaux Series
Stuart Wood's Stone Barrington Series
Mallory Monroe's The President's Girlfriend Series


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Devin Smyth said:


> HIS DARK MATERIALS series by Philip Pullman--it has some similarities to Harry Potter but offers more philosophical depth and commentary on current events.


Mostly lots more boringness, in my opinion. 

My favorite series -- without thinking much or trying hard:

Harry Potter
Elizabeth Peters _Amelia Peabody_
Linda Fairstein _Alex Cooper_

Many others I follow. . . .I keep track of 'em all on www.fictfact.com


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I tend to prefer books that are stand-alone, but I did enjoy Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings.  Also, Madeline L'Engle's time quartet, if it counts.


----------



## M.P. Jones (Dec 28, 2011)

Lord of the Rings by Tolkien followed by The Belgariad by David Eddings!


----------



## AnnMHammond (Aug 9, 2012)

I am a total series freak. So I have to many to really list  

Little House on the Prairie by Laura Ingills (sp??)
The Belgariad by David Eddings (followed by the Mallorean)
Harry Potter by J.K. Rowling
Fever Series by Karen Marie Moning
Sookie Stackhouse until about the 6th book (haven't even read the latest)


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hands down...



Dave


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Top three plus a new series:

1. Roger Zelazny's *Chronicles of Amber Series*, especially the first five novels.
2. Steven Brust's *Vlad Taltos Series*
3. Stephen R. Donaldson's *Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever Series*.

The newest one I've started and am enjoying is Kevin Hearne's *The Iron Druid Chronicles*.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Harry Potter is a given, right?

So other than that, Susan Cooper's Dark is Rising series is delicious:



Jim Butcher's Dresden Files:



I'm also a big fan of the No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency. The prose is gorgeous:


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

Song of Ice & Fire

Lonesome Dove


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Song of Ice and Fire
In Death Series
The Prey Series
The Jack Reacher Series by Lee Child
The Harry Bosch Series by Michael Connely
The Elvis Cole Series by Robert Crias
The Dark tower Series by King
The Amber Series by Zelazny

I'll probably think of more after I hit post!


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

My favorite book series are Sherlock Homes' stories,Agatha Christie's Poirot stories and of course Steven King's books! They are one of my favorite! In general I like very very much mistery and detective stories!


----------



## Lee Donoghue (Sep 13, 2012)

So many!

I guess I would have to say that The Gap Series by Stephen Donaldson is my all time favourite series. Brilliant science fiction.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jack Reacher (Lee Child)
steve hamilton
James Hall
Randy Wayne White
Tim Dorsey (Serge A. Storms)
Robert Crais
Michael Connelly
C J Box
Robert Parker (Jesse Stone)
Wilber Smith
Robert Tacoma


----------



## Anisa Claire West (Sep 19, 2012)

Of series romance, I would have to say that Karen Marie Moning’s Highlander is among the best.  I didn’t enjoy every title in the series, though.  The first and last couple of books are average to poor.  But she hit her stride when she wrote the titles in the middle of the series (The Highlander’s Touch, Kiss of the Highlander, and Dark Highlander).  Those 3 books are intelligently written and hold appeal for readers of any age.


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm an avid series reader and am currently reading the following:

Harry Bosch - Michael Connelly
Lucas Davenport - John Sandford
Gabriel Allon - Daniel Silva
Dismas Hardy - John Lescroart
Mitch Rapp - Vince Flynn
Scot Harvath - Brad Thor
Myron Bolitar - Harlen Coben
Odd  Thomas - Dean Koontz
Tony Valentine - James Swain
Charlie Parker - John Connolly
Elvis Cole - Robert Crais
Kenzie and Gennaro - Dennis Lehane

Here's one off the beaten track that most people have probably not read.  Robert McCammon has an excellent series with a character named Matthew Corbett.  The series takes place around 1690 - 1710.  Corbett is a 'problem solver' and runs into all types of scoundrels.  The setting of a growing New York makes for a great backdrop. McCammon recently published the 4th book in the series, the first being 'Speaks the Nightbird'.


----------



## NancyHerkness (Aug 1, 2012)

I started with Nancy Drew, of course. I read every single one in existence, which back then was about 48.



Now my series addictions are:

J.D. Robb's _In Death_ romantic suspense
Lee Child's Jack Reacher novels
Louise Penny's Chief Inspector Gamache mysteries


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

This was an interesting exercise! 

The Famous Five - Enid Blyton
Chronicles of Narnia - C S Lewis
Gormenghast trilogy - Mervyn Peake
LOTR
Little Women series - Louisa May Alcott
Children of Violence - Doris Lessing
The Forsyte Saga - John Galsworthy
The Golden Compass - Phillip Pullman
The No 1 Ladies Detective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
Outlander Series - Diana Gabaldon
Millennium Trilogy - Stig Larsson


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Sue Grafton's Kinsey Millhone series. Also Jo Nesbo's Detective Harry Hole series. That's one's dark and intense and would be of interest to any Nordic thriller fans.


----------

